# Leaking hot water line



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 6, 2016)

I think I will start a new thread about this rather than continue on my dishwasher thread.

My hot water faucet hose is leaking from the 3/8" end that attaches to the valve. The old hose leaked from the part above the but, not between the nut and the valve. I bought a new one and it leaks from the same part. Can anyone tell me why? They both have black rubber washers in them. I don't see how a brand new part could leak like this.

Also, can you explain this? The hot water valve is turned off so no hot water can get to the sink. However, the hot water line leaks when the COLD water is turned on. This makes no sense to me as this should not cause any water to flow through this hose.

The valve is new. It works fine from the dishwasher side. I broke the plumbing trying to force the old valve closed with a hammer. I cannot remember if the hose leaked before I changed the valve, but I don't think it's the valves problem because it is new and works fine on the dishwasher side, plus, it's not leaking from the valve, it's leaking from the hose.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 6, 2016)

Update: I disconnected the dishwasher hose from the right and the faucet hose from the left and switched them.

Now, it's the dishwasher hose that's leaking.

This leads me to believe it's a problem with the new valve.

What could be going on and what should I look for? Or should I just replace the valve?


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 6, 2016)

It leaked because you didn't tighten it enough.  If you look at that fitting on the end of the hose it spins so you can tighten it without turning the hose itself.  There is a gasket in it but you need to tighten it enough also.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks. It works now. Talk about over thinking it.

Now my only problem is a leaking garbage disposal, which I'll assume is because I didn't screw it on tight enough.

The dishwasher runs perfectly.


----------

